# Tourist Traps



## Ysarex (Mar 25, 2015)

I've always wanted to do a coffee table book of American Tourist Traps. Kinda of a kitsch on the road with Charles Kuralt. Maybe when I'm fully retired. So for Spring Break I stopped by Hannibal MO -- boyhood home of Mark Twain and tourist trap extraordinary. They even have the very fence that Tom Sawyer conned his friends into white washing. And there's a bucket on the sidewalk with brushes so Mom and Dad can get snaps of the kids painting the fence!




 
So let's see your regional tourist trap.

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 25, 2015)

My region is the central Mississippi valley. In addition to Hannibal I've also got super heroes! Just down the river is Metropolis Ill.



 

And my very best favorite, Chester Ill -- the home of *Popeye!*



 

Joe


----------



## Designer (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey!  I recognize those people!


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 25, 2015)

Designer said:


> Hey!  I recognize those people!



I had to stick somebody's faces in there. I made it bipartisan so as not make it political; I got democraps and repiglicans 

Joe


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 2, 2015)

Adams River Salmon Run  (old pic)


 

Barkerville (real old pic!!)  -- once the largest city east of Detroit and north of San Francisco


----------



## bc_steve (Apr 2, 2015)

Oh and lets not forget the World's Largest Tree Crusher ... actually the world's second largest ... they got the bigger one stuck in a valley that was to be flooded after the construction of the WAC Bennett dam, and it is now underwater in British Columbia's largest lake.

REALLY OLD pic!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2015)

Oregon's single most popular tourist attraction is Multnomah Falls, located east of Portland just seconds off of Interstate 84, in the Columbia Gorge National Scenic Area. On good weather days, there can be 50 people waiting to have their photos snapped by the wrought iron fence, right in front of the best view of the falls.


This, "Will you please snap a picture of us?" dance goes on allllll day long, every day.




 On this rainy, foggy day, the crowds were pretty sparse this late in the afternoon, and a couple of hours before dark These two young women had traveled south and then east about 200 miles from the Seattle region to see the Gorge, and to stop at Multnomah Falls.


----------



## Ysarex (Apr 3, 2015)

bc_steve said:


> Oh and lets not forget the World's Largest Tree Crusher ... actually the world's second largest ... they got the bigger one stuck in a valley that was to be flooded after the construction of the WAC Bennett dam, and it is now underwater in British Columbia's largest lake.
> 
> REALLY OLD pic!
> 
> View attachment 98112



I love it! You Canadians have some great tourist traps. I adore the Sudbury nickel but I've never gotten a decent photo of it.

Joe


----------

